# Audi TT Cabriolet Detail - Swissvax Detail



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont really post on here the details i have carried out, few have been fortunate to watch me in action at various shows and other via the work i have done on their cars. After a demo day last year I was ask by Penny on here to go to Slough area to carry out a correction detail on an Audi TT Cabriolet. Ill let the pics do the talking:

On arrival:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Started with rinsing the car, cleaning the alloys with Bilberry Wheel cleaner, door shuts, engine bay, arches and tyres with APC


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Rinsed the car again then I snowfoamed the car with Chemical Guys Citrus Snow Foam


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Then washed with Swissvax Car Bath and rinsed, then detarred, clayed and treated with IronX and washed again.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The car was dried with an air dryer and treated the hood to 303 High Tech Fabric Guard, treated the engine bay to Chemical Guys Silk Shine


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The car was then inspected for defects and what would require corrected:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Paint Depth readings taken with Posi and PTG


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The paintwork was corrected using various Menz compounds and Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro:

Swirls etc...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Corrected:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The car was then waxed with Swissvax Best of Show

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Whilst curing the alloys were treated to Zaino Z2, buffed then Swissvax Autobahn, the exhaust was treated to Swissvax Metal Polish, then the wax was buffed and removed the wax from alloys after an hour then second coat applied and then onto the interior. The dash was treated to Swissvax Quick Interior Finish, the leather was treated and conditioned and the carpets were shampoo hoovered.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The end results


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I do apologise for the level of pictures at the end....was a long day and im a detailer, not a photographer 

Thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work, Robert


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks very smart phodge 

It never looked that polished on the TTours, too much snow and flooded roads no doubt :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking at the before pictures I never realised how dirty that Penny was... :roll: :lol:

Superb end result.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks stunning


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, it was a nice car to work on and even the detail itself won a competition, so cant complain


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mmm, very nice Penny.

Now you just need to (get someone :roll: ) to keep it like that. :wink:

PS - very jealous of your garage.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Wow the paint at the end looks lush, a really nice deep blue/purple.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work looks better than new


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Love that, well done mate!


----------

